# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  أكبر دليل للهندسة الميكانيكية Mechanical Engineers

## siiin

أكبر دليل للهندسة الميكانيكية Mechanical Engineers
Mechanical Engineers Handbook Vol 1

Auteur: Myer Kutzs Edition:John Wiley & sons pages: 1350 Format df language :English

أكبر دليل للمهندسين الميكانيكيين "، الطبعة الثالثة،هذا المجلد الرابع مجموعة توفر مصدر واحد لجميع المعلومات الهامة التي يحتاجها المهندسين الميكانيكية في مختلف الصناعات والوظائف التي يجدون أنفسهم فيها. لا يمكن لمهندس واحد يكون متخصصا في جميع المجالات التي يتم استدعائها للعمل ويوفرهذا الكتيب دليل سريع لمجالات متخصصة بحيث يمكن المهندس معرفة أساسيات الهندسة الميكانيكية بتوسع

تحميل كتاب دليل للمهندسين الميكانيكيين

----------

